# RIP My Darling Nibbles



## Becca

I don't wanna say anymore - I will when i get back from school.
I can't stop crying.
:rainbow:




:bigtears:


----------



## Pipp

Oh no, so sorry Becca. 

But what a long and loving life he had. He was such a lucky bunny. 

You'll be missed very much, Nibbles. :rip:



sas :tears2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear about Nibbles  He was such a cutie, I was just looking at his pictures yesterday. I'm really sorry.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry about Nibbles, Becca. :hug: My heart just dropped when I saw his name here. :rip:Nibbles.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Oh becca.
I can just imagine how sad you are.
He had a very good life though becca.
I was so shocked when i saw this thread.
RIP sweet heart.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh no Becca- I just did a double take when scrolling down here- I really hoped it wasn't your Nibbles 

I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. He had a very long and happy life with you though :hug: I'm thinking of you Becca!

RIP Nibbles, you will be missed 

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

xx


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate

Oh Becca I am so sorry that you lost Nibbles. Words can't express my shock. I hope for healing for you and strength for when you go to school. Hang in there. He is watching you doing binkies from rabbit heaven!

Shannon


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry. My pm box is open if you need to chat.


----------



## TinysMom

When I saw Nibble's name, I gasped. I hoped it wasn't your Nibbles - that maybe a new member had a bunny at one time with this name and they were sharing about that bunny. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure it was a shock to you - I know it is to the forum.

Binky free Nibbles....


----------



## Leaf

((hugs))

ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry, Becca. He had a wonderful long life and was very loved, but I know it hurts very badly. I was hoping it wasn't your Nibbles when I saw it in RB.
Binky free, Nibbles. You were a lucky bunny to have such a long life and be so loved. You will be missed.
:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl

Oh Becca...i'm so so sorryyou lostNibbles 

Binky free little one

~Cheryl


----------



## Becca

Thank you everyone - I have been holding in my tears all day and now theres a river full waiting too come out of me. I am working on a goodbye post and a tribute to him right now. :bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Becca, I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news.

Binky Free at The Bridge "Darling Nibbles":rainbow:

I will light a candle for the two of you.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Becca

[align=center]:brownbunny NIBBLES :brownbunny
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]:hearts 1999-2008 :hearts
[/align] [align=center]I canât believe youâre gone. I want you. I need you here with me. :cry4:
[/align] [align=center]The last thing I said to you last night was[/align] [align=center]âSeeya in the morning â Goodnightâ:zzzzz[/align] [align=center]And I fed him his pellets out of a spoon and from my hand. :eats:
[/align] [align=center]I am going to miss being greeted by you every morning by stretching up and scrabbling at the cage door.[/align][align=center]:brown-bunny
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]When we first went to get Nibbles we went to a garden centre â There were loads of bunnies â I wanted a grey one but mum said they would grow to big. So we got a brown one (Nibbles) We did not know he would grow this big.[/align][align=center]:nod
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]I remember hearing him sliding around in the box we took him home in as we turned sharp corners or went down a hill.[/align][align=center]:bunny17:
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]He has never bitten or tried to bite any of us. EVER. He is the most gentle bunny I have ever known. Nobun can replace him. EVER.[/align] [align=center]:cry1:[/align] [align=center]When he was little and when I was little he was allowed to run around the garden and we left him out all day â we made a sign with a picture of him on it and it said Beware the rabbit and stuck it on the gate so if anyone came round they would know.[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]And after school he came and greeted us at the gate :hugsquish:
[/align][align=center]and I always had to climb over and distract him so he wouldnât escape.[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]To begin with Nibbles was called *Twinkle Toes* I badly wanted him to be a girl â we thought he was really. Until he started mounting footballs and marking dad! So then he turned into Nibbles![/align][align=center]:dutch
[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Time for more pictures:[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]:hearts Me and my baby :hearts
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align] [align=center]Of course his gorgeous little fluffy tail.[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Nibbles has only escaped once and he went up the street and luckily someone got him.[/align] [align=center]I am glad he was such a good bunny.[/align] [align=center]I hate myself for the fact that maybe when I was younger I didnât care for him properly. I just wish Iâd found this forum sooner then maybe he would still be with me.[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]I canât imagine life without him.[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]Nibbles you were my very first pet[/align] [align=center]The only bunny I could get[/align] [align=center]I loved and watched you everyday[/align] [align=center]Missed you when I was away[/align] [align=center]Now please just grant me one last wish[/align] [align=center]Then you can have a giant dish[/align] [align=center]Of pellets to fill your warm round tummy[/align] [align=center]Your whiskers tickled it was so funny[/align] [align=center]All the times when you would pee[/align] [align=center]When you were sat upon my knee[/align] [align=center]You only wanted to get down[/align] [align=center]Even thought it made me frown[/align] [align=center]Nibbles I love you very very much[/align] [align=center]I love your soft warm gentle touch[/align] [align=center]All I hope is you binky free[/align] [align=center]And keep a warm spot in heaven for me[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]By Becca [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]I just want to thank you for all the times you did not bite, or moan or sleep when I was speaking or annoying you.[/align][align=center]I cannot believe this is real - it has to be a dream[/align][align=center]:nerves1
[/align] [align=center]Thank you My Baby Boy[/align] [align=center]My Heart Bunny[/align] [align=center]My Bridge Boy[/align] [align=center]BINKY FREE MY SWEETHEART
I LOVE YOU ALWAYS
Becca[/align][align=center]:rainbow:[/align][align=center]ink iris:[/align][align=center]:rip:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]:missyou
[/align] [align=center][/align] 

[align=center]
[/align] [align=center][/align]


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Awww, Becca...
I was really hoping it wasn't your Nibbles. You were such a good bunny friend and Mom to him. 9 years is pretty old for a bun like him, so it's obvious to everyone here that you have taken amazing care of Nibbles. I always enjoyed reading your posts about all the funny things he would do...
I'm so glad he went peacefully. 

RIP Nibbles - Becca loved you very much (and so did the rest of RO)
:cry1:


----------



## Becca

Thanks - We just buried Nibbles in the garden - I put in the poem I wrote above.


----------



## Alexah

Oh, Becca, I'm so sorry. I was hoping when I noticed this thread that it wasn't your Nibbles. I'm just so sorry.

What a beautiful poem you wrote for Nibbles. By the end, I was full-out crying -- for you and for your sweet boy.

Binky free, Nibbles. You were loved and will be missed by many, many people.

:angel:.


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so sorry, Becca. That was a lovely tribute to him, and your poem made me cry. He knew how special he was to you, and had 9 wonderfully happy years, thanks to you.

God Bless, Nibbles. You were much loved and will be missed greatly.

Jan


----------



## Becca

This is how I found out he had left us:
This morning, like any other morning, I got woken up at quarter past seven by my mum and sister and for some reason i went in mum's room (which overlooks the garden) and thought that Nibbles looked like he was in a strange postition! I went to the bathroom and had my breakfast and looked out the window. He was still in the same postition. Usually this happens and I go running up to the cage and he gets up and looks at me strangely. But today i didn't even get half way when I saw he wasn't breathing. Mum's exact words were "You dissolved into tears" I had my dressing gown on - school shoes. I had my hand clapped over my mouth and tears streaming down my face. Not now, No. Not my Nibbles.
But I went to look again and he was just laying there. Lifeless.

i can't imgaine live without him. Already I am lost for things todo and I keep bursting into tears. I think I could of looked after him better. i knew I could.
If I just had another chance.
:tears2:


----------



## pinksalamander

I'm so sorry Becca. My jaw dropped when I saw this. I read it in the random thread and I figured he'd escaped or had gone to stay at a friends house for some reason. I couldn't believe it when I went to the RB and this was here. I'm so so sorry. After losing William I know what its like to loose your first every bunny.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

When Nibbles was running around the garden he used to chase away cats. But he got friendly with this black cat. We used to say they were married! Very cute.



I just went and stared at where he was buried and I burst into tears again - I also went to look at his empty cage. Still crying.

I miss him so much. I want him back. It's not fair.


----------



## polly

So sorry Becca 

binky free Nibbles :rainbow:


----------



## Becca

How did you guys deal with losing your first bunny? 

I don't know what to do :?


----------



## NZminilops

Oh Becca, I don't know what to say . The pictures with you and Nibbles are beautiful.

When I lost my first bunny I think I was about 14, I didn't handle it very well, I was home from school alone in the house. I drank a bottle of wine and just lay on the floor weeping for hours - I don't reccomend that!

I think you just have to take it one hour at a time. If you're lonely, go and sit with your family, and when you need to be alone, make sure they know to leave you alone so you can cry in peace if you need to.

I think it's good to get back into a routine. Take a day off school if you need to, but not too many, otherwise you might find you just keep needing more and more time off.

I really hope you are coping ok ,

Michelle


----------



## Becca

Before my dad got home from work i had the picnic blanket on the grass and i was laying on it crying with Nibbles brush and spoon In a Nibble's food box. Hugging it.

Then dad just started Digging. It all went so fast - I quickly had to print off the poem and put it in a clear bag. I wanted to be alone so i could say goodbye but they were there so I didn't want to. Thenlater I just went and stared at where he is buried and started crying and went to stare at his empty hutch and still crying. My eyes are all dry and achy.



I can't have anymore time off school I've been ill and it's my sats year i can't hsve anymore time off now.

iloveyounibbles :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> How did you guys deal with losing your first bunny?
> 
> I don't know what to do :?


I guess I didn't really. It was so sad, he wasn't my first rabbit but I onlyhad rabbits for a few years when I was younger so he was the first rabbit I remembered.

I think time will do it for you. Obviously its harder for you, I only had Will for 2 years, Nibbles was 8 wasn't he? At least he had a good long life and enjoyed himself.

I still have a picture of William pinned on my noticeboard. I'm looking at it right now. I think just trying to not worry about the sadness and focus on the fun memories you have will help. Nothing will make you feel better except time.

Good luck. Give Dippy and Fluffball lots of extra carrots for Nibbles. 

:hug:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

I have dedicated this song to my Nibbles

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KII1ruAfvsg]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KII1ruAfvsg[/ame]

You light the skies, up above me
A star, so bright, you blind me, yeah
Donât close your eyes
Donât fade away, donât fade away-

Oh

Yeah you and me we can ride on a star
If you stay with me girl
We can rule the world-
Yeah you and me we can light up the sky
If you stay by my side
We can rule the world-

If walls break down, I will comfort you
If angels cry, oh Iâll be there for you
You've saved my soul
Donât leave me now, donât leave me now

Oh

Yeah you and me we can ride on a star
If you stay with me girl
We can rule the world
Yeah you and me, we can light up the sky
If you stay by my side
We can rule the world-

Ooooooooh
All the stars are coming out tonight
They're lighting up the sky tonight
For you, for you
All the stars are coming out tonight
Theyâre lighting up the sky tonight
For you, for you-

Ooooooooh

Yeah you and me we can ride on a star
If you stay with me girl
We can rule the world
Yeah you and me, we can light up the sky
If you stay by my side
We can rule the world
You light the skies, up above me
A star, so bright, you blind me, yeah
Donât close your eyes
Donât fade away, donât fade away-

Oh

Yeah you and me we can ride on a star
If you stay with me girl
We can rule the world-
Yeah you and me we can light up the sky
If you stay by my side
We can rule the world-

If walls break down, I will comfort you
If angels cry, oh Iâll be there for you
You've saved my soul
Donât leave me now, donât leave me now

Oh

Yeah you and me we can ride on a star
If you stay with me girl
We can rule the world
Yeah you and me, we can light up the sky
If you stay by my side
We can rule the world-

Ooooooooh
All the stars are coming out tonight
They're lighting up the sky tonight
For you, for you
All the stars are coming out tonight
Theyâre lighting up the sky tonight
For you, for you-

Ooooooooh

Yeah you and me we can ride on a star
If you stay with me girl
We can rule the world
Yeah you and me, we can light up the sky
If you stay by my side
We can rule the world

All the stars are coming out tonight (oooooooh)
Theyâre lighting up the sky tonig
For you,for you-


----------



## LadyBug

oh, Becca i'm so sorry:hug1! i saw what you said in the thread about the big bang machine and i didn't get what you ment at first. and then i was like 'oh, no!'.

my little tribute to him-

*~*~*~*~NIBBLES~*~*~*~*

*:angelandbunny:*

*

:rip:

*


----------



## BSAR

OMG Becca. I am so sorry. I saw the name and I immediatly new it was him. I can't believe he is gone. He lived an awesome life with you. I still can't believe this happened. :cry4:

Rest In Peace Nibbles.ink iris: We love you!! Binky free over the bridgesweet boy. 

:inlove:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Oh my goodness. I too was hoping that it wasn't your Nibbles, but something inside of me told me it was. I am so so sorry Becca. Nibbles sure lived a great life with you and I'm sure he was very happy to be a part of your family. I started crying when I read your tribute and the poem. I love the poem it's very good. 

I am so sorry Becca. I wish I could just hug you, but this works.:hug:

:rip:Nibbles

:rainbow:Binky Free at Rainbow Bridge

Emily


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Becca, honey, I'm so incredibly sorry that Nibbles is gone. I can't imagine what pain you must be feeling. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Remember that Nibbles is watching over you, and that you gave him the most precious of gifts...your abiding love.

Binky-free, angel-bunny!:angelandbunny:


----------



## Maureen Las

Oh Becca

What a wonderful tribute you gave to him
:angelandbunny::bigtears:

I'm so sorry you lost Nibbles


----------



## JimD

i'm so sorry 

..binky free Nibbles

ray::rainbow:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

:sad:I'm so sorry.


----------



## undergunfire

I am very sorry you lost Nibbles, Becca :tears2:.


Rest in Peace and binky free, Nibbles :rainbow:.


----------



## kellyjade

Oh no, Becca I'm so sorry. 

Nibbles knew that you loved him, and he couldn't have had a happier 9 years. 
Your tribute to him was beautiful.:cry4:

I hope you are doing ok.:hug:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

That was an awesome poem Becca, love the song too.
When i was at school today seriously i thought bout what i'd feel like if i lost one of my two. Did you go to school at all after Nibbles passing? If you did seriously i apploud you.. i dnt know how i'd cope. 

Nibbles had a great life with you IM SURE.

Lots of love Prisca

P.s i know i dnt know you very well but i'll be very happy to chat with you if you want.

Rest in peace Nibbles
Binkies all you want =]


----------



## Becca

Message from Becca's mum

Thank you all for your lovely messages to Becca, they brought tears to my eyes but I'm pleased she is part of such a lovely caring site. 

She is still very upset today but I know she will be on here later when she gets home from school reading your messages.

Thank you all again

Jane
xxx


----------



## JadeIcing

We care about Becca. She is a sweet girl who we all know loves her rabbit even if he is no longer with her.






We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 








[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Becca

Thanks everyone and umm... Mum!!
Sorry if I've made you lot cry with my poem :? - It's the best poem I've ever written. Because I knew I meant it. At school when they say write a poem you can't write one proeprly if thers no feeling behind it.


_"Did you go to school at all after Nibbles passing? If you did seriously i apploud you.. i dnt know how i'd cope."
_
Yes i did have to go to school that day - I couldn't cry becuase some people apart from my friends will laugh and say its only a rabbit. Only my friends and family (you people are counted as my friends) know how much they mean to me. So when I got home and went to see his lifeless fuzzy body I had a whole ocean of tears inside me. I cried for about 6 hours last night. This morning my eyes were all swollen and I could hardly see.

Thanks for the poem/words Ali - and the pictures they mean a lot.
On all my school books somewhere it says RIP Nibbles I love you always - everyones going to think I'm mad but I don't care.

Thanks again everybody
:hug:
iloveyounibbles :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk

Becca, the tribute you made for Nibbles was so beautiful. The pictures of you with Nibbles are really lovely, and are great memories to cherish. 

It's really tough that other people don't understand but you know that we are all here for you and you can always talk to us- we know how much you loved Nibbles and how much you will miss him :hug:


----------



## timetowaste

Aw Becca...I'm so sorry 

RIP Nibbles, binky free and be a good boy up there!

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

Love always,

Tracy and Nemo


----------



## Becca

I have a video of me putting flowers on where Nibbles is buried - It's just uploading.


----------



## Becca

Here is the video of me putting the flowers on

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh234/BabyBunnies_2008/?action=view&current=MOV00484.flv

It's not really interesting but its nice


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Binky free Nibbles!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Just wanted to check and see how you're doing, Becca. I've been thinking of you....


----------



## slavetoabunny

I love your tribute to Nibbles. I know that you loved him so much. I hope that your heart is starting to heal and you can look upon your memories of Nibbles and smile.


----------



## Becca

I'm getting a tad better I suppose - I keep looking over at his cage and seeing it empty which still makes me cry but.. There is nothing I can do - it's not like he was ill or anything.

Thanks everyone - I'm sure Nibbles is paddling through a sea of pellets and binkying along with all of his new found friends. :tears2:

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## RexyRex

I haven't been able to post until just now, it freezes when I try.

I'm sosorry that you lost Nibbles Becca. I hope that you find comfort that he had a long happy life w/ you as his mommy. Your poems and tributes to him are beautiful.


----------



## Dublinperky

Oh Becca, I am so sorry! Nibbles was such I wonderful bunny! I was sick for a couple days and then Nibbles is gone. I am so sad.... Binky Free Nibbles.:angel:

Aly:cry1:


----------



## Becca

Thanks Aly and rexyrex - I have to keep telling people that even though Nibbles has gone his cage is still called Nibbles's cage - becuase it is his 

We have just done his cage up and I've made a peice of wood and I'm going to write Nibbles's _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ on it like ummm Nibbles's house but obviously better! Anyone got any ideas?

I still want everyone to know that comes to my house that I am not replacing him with the new bun and we were going to get the new one anyway before he passed.

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Becca

It's been a whole week since Nibbles left me :cry1::cry1:

I miss him so much :missyou


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Becca, how are you doing now? Losing bunnies is so hard... My first bunny died 6 years ago, he was 7 years old and I was 17. I still think about him a lot and still miss him like mad. When Tallulah died in May, her death sort of eclipsed his and it's all still very raw for me, not having her here. She's been gone 3 1/2 months and I've not gotten over her- I don't think I ever will and I don't think you'll get over Nibbles. Eventually, you start being happy again, but thinking about your baby will always make you sad. I called Tallulah Mae Mae most of the time, and I plan to name my next bunny ___ Mae after her (Francie Mae or Zoie Mae). I completely understand you wanting to label Nibbles' cage as his, it always will be his. I had to put away Tallulah's little pink food bowl because it would feel wrong to have another bunny using it.


----------



## Becca

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Becca, how are you doing now? Losing bunnies is so hard... My first bunny died 6 years ago, he was 7 years old and I was 17. I still think about him a lot and still miss him like mad. When Tallulah died in May, her death sort of eclipsed his and it's all still very raw for me, not having her here. She's been gone 3 1/2 months and I've not gotten over her- I don't think I ever will and I don't think you'll get over Nibbles. Eventually, you start being happy again, but thinking about your baby will always make you sad. I called Tallulah Mae Mae most of the time, and I plan to name my next bunny ___ Mae after her (Francie Mae or Zoie Mae). *I completely understand you wanting to label Nibbles' cage as his, it always will be his. I had to put away Tallulah's little pink food bowl because it would feel wrong to have another bunny using it.
> *



Defintly (sp?) I put all Nibbles's stuff in his food box , his brush, his little spoon. his food bowl all in the box I kept his food in.

I love him so much


----------



## Becca

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3ud304F7tkw]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3ud304F7tkw[/ame]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Vey nice video Becca.

Susan


----------



## Becca

Thanks the music didn't seem to work though :?


----------



## Becca

I just wanted to dig this out

 Nibbles old blog

Becca:rofl::rose::brownbunny


----------



## Becca

I just wanted to dig this out

 Nibbles old blog

Becca:rofl::rose::brownbunny


----------



## mezeta

I'm so sorry for your loss

RIP NIBBLES :rainbow::carrot

Sending you a big hug xxxxxx


----------



## Becca

Thank you - I have a picture of his grave and flowers to put on somewhere....


----------



## LadyBug

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Thank you - I have a picture of his grave and flowers to put on somewhere....


i'd love to see it


----------



## Becca

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3FgteLS721A]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3FgteLS721A[/ame]



Just found that video of Nibbles and it made me cry


----------



## Becca

*I still can't beleive your gone, It doesn't seem true. I see you buried under your favourite tree everyday and miss you so badly.*

*I want to cry constantly but I know you wouldn't want that.*

*You just wanted me to be happy, and I will try for you Nibbles.*

*Though I want you here, you can't be - you were so old and getting tired.*

*;iloveyounibbles *


----------



## Becca

It has been exactly 2 weeks :tears2:

*Here's Another Poem*

[align=center]Nibbles I miss you everyday[/align]
[align=center]I miss trying to make you play[/align]
[align=center]I miss filling your big brown dish[/align]
[align=center]And I miss granting your every wish[/align]
[align=center]These things I miss but one thing thats true[/align]
[align=center]I always will need you[/align]
[align=center]Even though your not there[/align]
[align=center]Doesn' t mean you don't care[/align]
[align=center]You are buried under your tree[/align]
[align=center]For everyone to see[/align]
[align=center]I will truly make you proud[/align]
[align=center]Because you can still hear me clear and loud[/align]
[align=center]*By Becca x *[/align]
[align=center]:missyou[/align]


----------



## sdellin

Nibbles, sleep well.

Becca, I feel for you. No words can make it better, but cherish the memories and the love. What a special poem you wrote.


----------



## Becca

Thanks sdellin 

:tears2:


----------



## RexyRex

Oh Becca, I'm so sorry sweetheart. Time will heal you little by little. You honor him everyday with the great care you give Dippy and Fluffball. When I was reading your second poem another poem that I read popped into my head (I didn't write it).

For you and Nibbles ink iris:

Invisible Bun

Wake up Mum, wake up quick!
I have to stop your nightmares or you'll get sick.
I'm still here Mum I've not gone
Instead I'm just in spirit; I'm now an invisible bun.
Don't cry Mum
I can't bare to see you sad,
You were my best friend
The best a bunny could have.

When you sleep in the night
I'm lying by your side
I listen to your heartbeat
And I nuzzle you with pride.
Sometimes I bring my bunny friends
Just to let them see
The one who was my Mum
The special one to me.

In the morning when you wake Mum
I miss your lovely smile,
You can still wave
You see, I can still see you, although you can't see me?

I follow you around
I'm the shadow in the corner of your eye,
I'm still your little bunny
Invisible
And I will never die


----------



## Becca

Thanks, I like that poem 

iloveyounibbles


----------



## Becca

I just wanted to add this picture of Nibbles because I love it!


----------



## Becca

By the way I am warning you now I am going to keep posting on this post for ever, but you don't always have to answer me.

This is my current desktop background:


----------



## JadeIcing

Post all you need. I still post to Sam when I need to.


----------



## Becca

Thanks Ali


----------



## Ofelia

:rainbow:urplepansy:

I am so sorry for your loss 

Take care of yourself, he would want that....



All my love dear, Lisa


----------



## Becca

Thank you Lisa, Nibbles has left a hole that can never be filled.


----------



## Becca

_It has now been 3 weeks _

_Nibbles guess what - Gerry dropped in, remember her?_

_Our old next door neighbour - The one that watched me learn to ride my bike the one who I always used to go and visit by climing over the fence..._

_She's old too - like you _

_Miss you baby :rainbow:_


----------



## Becca

It's been 27 days 

Nibbles I Love You

:tears2:


----------



## jcl_24

Becca,
After being unwillingly offline for a while, I've just seen this thread and was shocked to read Nibbles has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. I'm very sorry for your loss of Nibbles :rip:.

Your care gave Nibbles a long and very happy life. In time you might be able to remember him and smile.Don't rush yourself to try andget over it, he was so special to you and will remain so.

The poems you wrote and the photos of Nibbles are lovely. He looks so content nestled up to you.

Binky at the Bridge Nibbles :bunnyangel2:

Love from
Jo xx


----------



## Becca

Thanks Jo 

:hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Becca, last night I dreamed about you and Nibbles! I dreamed I was walking through a neighborhood in France and I saw two girls playing with a lot of bunnies in front of a house, one looked just like Nibbles and one sorta looked like Dippy. As I was walking past, your little sister called out to me and asked if I was Shiloh from Rabbits Online. I went to join you two, you had a litter of baby bunnies you were playing with, I guess they were Dippy's babies. Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Becca

Aww Shiloh 

Thanks for sharing, it was a great dream I wish I had it


----------



## Becca

To Nibbles,

How are you getting on at the Rainbow bridge?

I miss you so bad its unbelievable - I bet you've made lots of friends, I'm going to miss buying your christmas pressie this year, do you remember your big bunny stocking?

I wish you were here...


----------



## Becca

Nibbles, I have got to the stage that when I think of you it makes me smile, I realise you are now happy and worry free at the rainbow bridge 

I miss you so much, This is my first Christmas without you, What are you going to do this Christmas?

Becca


----------



## Becca

I lit another candle on the candle website today, I know it isnt as good as a real candle but if I had to light a candle for how much i loved you I would seriously run out of candles. :tears2:


----------



## dazzy_14

i'm still thinkin of him becca n wen i first came round ur house

how are you doin now ??

daisy
xoxo

r.i.p nibbles we love you


----------



## Becca

Today has been one of the worse, it got to the point where my friends actually said "what the hell is wrong why aren't you hyper?"

Here's why- It's been 71 Days since Nibbles passed 

Nibbles,
Have you met Frederick yet? Look after him.. He'll love you!
You'll need to be careful, he only has one ear. Make sure you watch over him.

Each day I have thought about you and each day I miss you more and more.
Here are a few words from a song Craig wrote called Shine:

"A day without you seems a lifetime
Though it seems like you were here just yesterday
And my heart cries out in pain at night since you left me here
And I'm searching through my mind to see your smile...."

I keep seeing the image of your body lying their lifeless. It's horrible.
I'm trying to find more pictures of you, I will make them into a collage and hang it on my wall.

This year would of been your 9th Christmas and I have a video of your 9th Birthday on my phone. You got all your favourite veggies, I shall have to upload it onto here.

Frederick is going to be buried next to you and have a mini gravestone. 

I wish I could give you a cuddle. Thats all I want,, to hold you forever.

I just want to recap something, the day you passed was the day when everyone was worried about that big bang machine. I can't remember who on here said it but they said that you gave your life for us.

Somehow I blame the scientists... I'm not going to start anything though. Not on this thread. This is YOUR thread.

I love you Nibbles...

Miss you..


----------



## Becca

I saw 8 other rabbits today, (not mine bunnyfood's) and each of them were not tame apart from one, I've got a few nasty scratches.. You never scratched not even when your claws were being clipped and when you had to have your butt bath.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Becca

Something made me think of you today... I wish it hadn't I can't deal with thinking about you right now


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

*Becca wrote: *


> How did you guys deal with losing your first bunny?
> 
> I don't know what to do :?


I cryed and held my other bunn.....so sorry about nibbles binky free:bigtears:


----------



## irishlops

i held my dying one.
the nexted day he was gone. i detacted my self from the world. then held caramel. 
then i got his and her, litter brother. eyore.
sorry. you see i did not see this till there now.
sorry. becca.


----------



## Becca

I'm trying to collect together all (or as many as I can) of the threads about Nibbles...

 1. 
 2. 


I shall have to finish this in a while becuase I have to go now x


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

here is one:



[url]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33247&forum_id=6&jump_to=436490#p436490[/url]


----------



## Becca

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33247&forum_id=6&jump_to=436490#p436490[/url]



Thanks


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

I LOVE YOU NIBBLES BEST BUNNY EVER(thought you might like this )






[align=center]





[/align]





[align=center]Woah, I just had an adventure,
Mummy was giving me my dinner and she was in
a really hyper mood becuase she had treats for me to
so that made me excited to!
Anyway she opened the door and I was jumping around
then I fell out!
One minute the floor was there then it was gone!
I didn't get far though because Mummy scooped me up -
She was very surprised becuase she thought she coudn't pick me
up and it was always her dad that picked me up!

So she is very happy because she can put me in the run herself now!


But in the process of me falling on the floor mummy was so scared i was going to shoot off somewhere she dropped all the food on the floor :X

But she got a dustpan and brsuh and scooped it up - otherwise
I would of had to wait for my dinner and that does not equal 
a happy bunny [/align]


more picks......

































































































iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:

*Cage pictures:*
















here is a link:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35131&forum_id=6&page=4


----------



## Becca

Thanks Nicky


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

I know how hard it is to loose your first bunn. Sophia passed away last spring and that was my first bridge bunny I still miss her....they take a peace of your heart with them when they go :tears2:


----------



## irishlops

i had mine for 1month. then he left. 

i hope he like the new hutch, ownser and his girlfriend to be....:shock:


----------



## Becca

Nibbles - iloveyou my giant ball of rabbity love


----------



## Becca

Nibbles I_* really*_ need you right now, I need you for me to cry on and I need you to listen. None of the other bunnies can understand 

Nichola losing Jess and Caramel really brought your loss down hard on me ..... again. At the moment I feel washed over in sadness and mourning for you and Frederick. Me and my friend were talking about Frederick today and I was imagining how great it would of been if you too could of lived together. Be _roomies _though I guess you are in heaven..... I hope your looking after him  


iloveyou


----------



## Becca

I have just found some super pictures of Nibbles that I didn't even know I had!!!! YAY












Having a scratch:






I know he looks so uncomfortable here but this is the only picture I have of me holding him 













THERE


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## Becca

Thanks


----------



## Becca

Nibbles never really got to play in the snow  I bet he would of loved it, Benjamin does he went out in it today, I'm trying to sort out lots of Nibbles pictures I have made a new background for my desktop of him 


Here is his grave:






iloveyounibbles


----------



## Becca

Nibbles, I have a few song words that mean a lot to me right now:

It's been the longest winter without you
I didn't know where to turn to
See somehow I can't forget you 
after all that we've been through


----------



## Becca

[align=center]ray:
[/align]Here's a new poem (You can sing it to the tune of Daisy, Daisy)


[align=center]_Nibbles, Nibbles Oh how I miss you_
_Your big brown ears and the loving smile I knew_
_Not sure how I've coped without you _
_Its hard to talk about you_
_Even though you're gone and its been quite long_
_I love you even now _
[/align][align=center]
ray:
[/align]


----------



## Becca

_"Would you rather someone cried that you died or smiled because you lived?"

_So........._ :big wink:

I am so happy you lived Nibbles, you taught me so much 
_


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

thats great becca


----------



## Becca

Thankies Prisca


----------



## Becca

I miss you Nibbles 

It just doesn't seem right without you


----------



## Becca

I cried today, not over you but in the same way with the same passion that I cried over you


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi Becca. We're sorry for your loss. Times' passage doesn't always make it any easier. It was really hard on us losing our little Commander Bun-Bun. She wasn't the first Rabbit that passed on of ours--she just was the first rabbit that we had rescued. She had enough personality for five rabbits and we though she'd be with us forever--she was really a tough little girl. But, she got sick and it did not matter what we and our veterinarian did, she just slipped away. Now all we have are the memories of her and are consoled that she isn't suffering and in pain anymore. Larry & Nancy


----------



## Becca

Thanks Larry and Nancy :|

Its been yet another Wednesday  It's nearly been 200 days! Thats too long without you Nibbles


----------



## Becca

_Its nearly your birthday [1st April] I am kind of dreading it. I've never dealt with something like this before. Not too sure what to do :cry2_


----------



## Becca

I just found a card I made years ago for Nibbles it says To Nibbles i love you - you are the best rabbit!!!!! I must of been like 5 or 6 because my hand writing is rubbish lol!


----------



## Becca

[align=center]





Nibbles,

Today would have been Nibblesâ 10[sup]th[/sup] birthday! Thatâs a very big number! Iâm trying my best not to make this post sound sad and depressing but itâs hard. Those of you that have also lost your heart bunnies will understand.

I am so sure that without RO Nibbles would of passed away sooner because to be honest I was a rubbish moose owner before RO. Yes I loved him but I was not sure what to do. His last year or so was the best of his life [when I joined RO] When I finally realised what I was doing wrong and gave him a better life. I just wish he could have had a few more years.

I am going to light a candle for him today and I will try not to cry.
If I could see him again one last time (and if I could ask him one question) I would ask him âWhen you passed were you in pain, was it peaceful or did you suffer?â
I can only hope he died painlessly I really hope he did.

This post isnât really supposed to be sad itâs supposed to be a celebration of Nibblesâ birthday. Even though he is at the Rainbow Bridge now and will not age anymore I will celebrate his birthday every year as long as I live.

Thinking about memories of you makes me laugh â when you peed on my lap because you were scared in the car, chasing away the cats, escaping from your run and jumping onto the bench, hiding under the shed, humping dadâs foot! 

I just want to share a few pictures of Nibbles:





















You are the best first monkey I could ever ask for â I love you so much and I always will, you taught me so much;
[/align]


----------



## Becca

When I went to visit Chester today I felt a strange feeling.. Chester reminds me so much of Nibbles..his nature - the way he looks (his colour and the fact he has little ginger patches) just made me think the heavens sent down Chester for me. From Nibbles. What are the odds I picked Chester right from the beginning from the start and that he reminds me so much of him?
I might be mad but thats how it feels to me.


----------



## Becca

Nibbles its nearly been a year?!?!

How is that?


----------



## Becca

It has been 1 year since my first bunny Nibbles passed away 

He was 9 when he passed and his birthday is on 1st April...

I can't believe its been a whole year.... its gone too fast - I still miss him.. I still miss my fluffy gentle giant :tears2:

Nibbles I love you.... always in my heart :rainbow:


----------



## SweetSassy

Your tribute to Nibbles is beautiful. ink iris:



I'm so sorry for your loss. urplepansy: Rest in Peace Nibbles urplepansy:

 :rainbow:


----------



## anneq

I'm so sorry to hear about your Nibbles Becca - you were a great mom and friend to him.

Rest in peace Nibbles - Binky-free at the Bridge:magicwand:


----------

